# Позвоночник и водное поло



## Валерий Р. (14 Фев 2012)

Есть мнение, что плавание улучшает осанку и всячески благоприятно воздействует на позвоночник.
А про водное поло мнений не слышал.

Я люблю заниматься активными видами спорта, а ещё лучше, что бы была конкуренция.
Плавание меня не очень заряжает.
А в водное поло совсем другое дело.

Ведь плавают они по разному ( например в поло кролем плавают в основном с поднятой головой, как и брас там тоже только вертикальный и чаще даже без помощи рук)
Вот стоит вопрос, будет ли водное поло так же полезно для позвоночника, как просто плавание ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2012)

Будет. Любая физическая нагрузка (разумная) полезна для позвоночника.
То, что плавание особенно полезно, это, по большей части, заблуждение, но плание это способ физической нагрузки, где разумность не требует большого участия человека в определении степени этой разумности.


----------

